# "LOCATION: A Pet Peeve" Redux



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 12, 2008)

This past December 31, Ed Brown (ed4copies) started a thread in this forum asking members to include in their profiles their states of residence.  Ed noted that sometimes a member would make an observation in a post that ran contrary to his experience and he thought geographical differences might have something to do with it.  When he would click on the member's user name, he often found the member's state information missing and he was frustrated by his inability to confirm his theory.  Ed's "Location" thread proved that he was not the only member frustrated by this.

While I have noticed many of our members since have updated their profiles with this information, many have not.  Further, I've noticed how much easier it is to find this information when it is placed in the member's signature area.

Therefore, I am again asking members (ever so gently) to revise their signature areas to include their states/provinces/territories/commonwealths/countries/what-have-you.  Adding the name of your city/town/burg/hamlet/municipality would be a welcome bonus.  This, of course, is entirely voluntary.  It also is the humblest of requests and needn't be met with disdain, animosity, vulgar language, tirades, rants, colorful phrases involving my mother or the like.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 12, 2008)

OOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh Mike

I'm afraid your gonna "take it in the chops" so to speak!!!

Let's see those 
*<center>
LOCATIONS!!!</center>*
<center>
Be</center>
*<center>
PROUD!!!</center>*
<center>of your</center>
*<center>
HOMETOWN!!!</center>*


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hell, Ed, if we all put down our hometowns, that will be even more confusing!!!  Just a suggestion, why not put down where we live now?


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Hell, Ed, if we all put down our hometowns, that will be even more confusing!!!  Just a suggestion, why not put down where we live now?



Sorry,

For those of you who LIVE IN A HOME --- LIST the TOWN you are in!!

For Cav, living under the bridge on MAIN St.[:0][:0][:0][:0] just doesn't make him "feel at home"!!!


I can understand that![8)]


----------



## pssherman (Feb 12, 2008)

OK. I put my name, city and state in the signature line instead of name and state in the posts. Previous posts will now have redundant information. But I guess redundant is better that not enough.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul, I think when a sig line is changed and an old post viewed, the new sig is visible as it's not part of the post per se.
I made the changes Ed suggested and I've found that when I get confused I can come here to learn where I live. Helps me get home. Thanks Ed.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 12, 2008)

THANKS Paul!!

And your signature updates when you change it - there will not be redundancy, the new one will be the ONLY one that appears.


----------



## pssherman (Feb 12, 2008)

I understand all that. But I had been putting "Paul in AR" in the text of the post. Previous posts still have that line, in the post, and the updated signature line. So, name and state are repeated, but only in the previous posts. Just look at any of my previous posts to see what I mean.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks again,

We'll get past your stutter!


----------



## donald19 (Feb 12, 2008)

It's always great knowing where folks are located. 
When reading member posts I also check out the member web sites when included in their signature blocks.   You'de be amazed how diverse their websites are. I checked out the member map also and there are only 3 tacks on the whole Montana Map. Were few but were great.


----------



## Rojo22 (Feb 12, 2008)

Some of those Geocodes gotta be wrong....Unless we have some members who were extras in Waterworld.....


----------



## wjskip (Feb 12, 2008)

done


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks, Bill.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 12, 2008)

It`s a done deal.


----------



## roddesigner (Feb 12, 2008)

Easier then I thought


----------



## donwae (Feb 12, 2008)

DITTO!


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks folks, I appreciate it.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 12, 2008)

See, Mike.

Told you YOU could start a MOVEMENT!~!!!!!!

Keep em coming!!


----------



## tas2181 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hope this satisfies the angry mob.


----------



## rdunn12 (Feb 12, 2008)

like this


----------



## CaptG (Feb 12, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## rhahnfl (Feb 12, 2008)

Mine's been updated...


----------



## VisExp (Feb 12, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 12, 2008)

We're rolling now!  Let's keep it going.


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 12, 2008)

My location?  A white padded room.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm here!


----------



## Rob (Feb 12, 2008)

As you wish, Two Chops...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 12, 2008)

I know where I'm at 1/2 the time the other 1/2 I'm where someone told me to go[}].


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm way ahead of you


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 12, 2008)

It's in my screen name


----------



## MarkHix (Feb 12, 2008)

I always wondered where I was.


----------



## jeff (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, that's a pretty good idea!


----------



## Monty (Feb 12, 2008)

Now when I need to know where I am I can come here and find out.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay, Two Chops Mike  . . . . I went ahead and did it.  But only because you've been reduxed.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 12, 2008)

This will help me remember where I am, or at least where I am supposed to be. Thanks  "Two Chops" Mike.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Feb 12, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## AJM (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm here.


----------



## penmanruss (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok,I'm updated.  Just remember, whereever you are, there you is.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 12, 2008)

> Al
> Sometimes when I'm turning, I wonder "Why is that pen blank growing bigger?" and then it hits me.
> 
> Macon, Georgia
> "Home of the Macon Whoppees"




Thanks, Al.  Now that you've filled out your signature area, you need to explain exactly what a "Macon Whoppee" is.


----------



## pianomanpj (Feb 12, 2008)

Done!


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Y'all are doing great.  Keep it up!!!


----------



## DocStram (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unbelievably as it may seem .... our semi-pro hockey team was named . .  . the Macon Whopees.  (As in the old song .... "We're Makin' Whopee" 

[:0]


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought it was Macon was close to hog heaven... as in "Macon bacon".


----------



## fiferb (Feb 12, 2008)

I refuse to change my signature line for you.[}]


----------



## DocStram (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Two Chops Mike ..... here's my one idea for the day:  

Why not suggest to Jeff that he add this request to the Introductions thread .... that way, new members would know to add their city, state, country, and universe to their signature line?

Wow! It's not even 7AM and I already had my "One Good Idea for the Day." (Like George Costanza, I shoot for one good idea every day. Once I give my idea .... I'm done for the day and head on home.) 

Lou .. Macon Bacon is a good one. Our arena football team was named The Macon Music. (Macon is the location for the Georgia Music Hall of Fame. Actually, Macon is the home of Otis Redding ... The Allman Brothers ... Little Richard ... and where James Brown got his start.)


----------



## Verne (Feb 13, 2008)

Done!
Vern


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 13, 2008)

Al -

I PM'd Jeff with your "Good Idea o' the Day."  I suppose the reason you're up and at 'em so early today is so that you can get a good seat for the televised Roger Clemens hearing?  Or, is it so you could sift the news for clues as to how Obama clobbered Clinton so handily yesterday?  Regardless, today promises to be interesting.


----------



## cigarman (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok done it


----------



## fernhills (Feb 13, 2008)

Me To


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> 
> I refuse to change my signature line for you.[}]



Could someone slap Bruce around a little bit?  We can't be tolerating recalcitrance like this in a civilized forum.  You closet Libertarian, you!!! (Not that there's anything wrong with that. )


----------



## Chasper (Feb 13, 2008)

With a twinge of nostalga for the good old days when the internet was anomyous for not yet appreciated benefits, I've reluctantly updated city/state.  It isn't something I normally talk about on a daily basis--click and see why: Ho, Ho, Ho.


----------



## donald19 (Feb 13, 2008)

Following the signature web links You guys sure have some great looking websites. This forum sure is a great place for inspiration. I could fly with a lot of these ideas, but it's the landing gear that I most need. [][][]


----------



## kcordon (Feb 13, 2008)

I bow to the greater wisdom and have updated my signature.


----------



## kcordon (Feb 13, 2008)

I bow to the greater wisdom and have updated my signature.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 13, 2008)

Kevin ... you're repeating yourself.  What did you have for lunch???


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 13, 2008)

What a silly question, Doc.

Kevin had Cordon Bleu - veal or chicken???


----------



## kcordon (Feb 13, 2008)

Doc,
I have not had lunch yet, but I had a nice bowl of cereal for breakfast.  I think Vista makes me repeat myself sometimes because it is sooooo fast. [V]

Ed,
I much prefer chicken to veal.  

I am just waiting for it to warm up so I can get away from the computer and back to the shop.


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, but I've got people in the next town (Memphis) that say "Where the heck is Eads?"


----------



## Rojo22 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man I hate peer pressure....lol....


----------



## fiferb (Feb 13, 2008)

> Could someone slap Bruce around a little bit?  We can't be tolerating recalcitrance like this in a civilized forum.  You closet Libertarian, you!!! (Not that there's anything wrong with that. )


I've been called a lot of things but this is a first!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> 
> Yeah, but I've got people in the next town (Memphis) that say "Where the heck is Eads?"


Eric, have you been to Leapwood lately ?? better yet try and find the post office [)]


----------



## Malainse (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chasper_
> 
> With a twinge of nostalga for the good old days when the internet was anomyous for not yet appreciated benefits, I've reluctantly updated city/state.  It isn't something I normally talk about on a daily basis--click and see why: Ho, Ho, Ho.



Your Sig. looks like you live in Gerry,Indiana...  I would much rather live in Santa Claus then GARY....


----------

